

Best Y Combinator Startups - econner
http://raunk.com/list/2297

======
ayanb
What are the features and parameters based upon which a score is being
calculated(out of 10)? AirBnb is at 37, surely this cannot be based on
consumer popularity. It could be a weighted mean of maturity + valuation +
revenue projections + million uniques but even in that case its hard to
believe that workflowy is at number 2.

------
chollida1
based on what metrics?

I couldn't actually see it specified anywhere?

------
gdhillon
What is the criteria of these rankings? Heroku is # 8 but WorkFlowy is # 2

